# Setting up future tank for puffers



## kr1st3n (Nov 20, 2014)

I have a 75 Gallon tank that I am getting a stand for for Christmas, (aka, I can now start planning). I plan on making it marine for my Green Spotted Puffers as they get bigger. What filtration, lighting, etc... do I need to get set up?

I would love to have live sand and live rock. (I would like it set up so that in the future, I can set up corals easily. This is years down the line, though, so I really just need the foundation.) Any recommendations for this, and how to properly set it up in a tank?


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

This should be pretty cool, I have had a friend who had a little green spot puffer just strutting around a 29 reef tank and it looked so out of place,but neat. I would recommend getting a nice hang on the back skimmer and remember to always overshoot the filters on a reef tank. Crushed coral or aragonite should e the base for your substrate, I would steer you away from sands unless your heart is set on that appearance. Make sure to get a quality marine salt for your water changes as well, Kent, Instant Ocean, Red Sea, Tropic Marin are all good salts to go with. Oh and a good means to measure your salinity along with good test kits, unless you already have those.


----------



## kr1st3n (Nov 20, 2014)

I still need to get a refractometer for their brackish tank, but is there any other salt testing that would be needed? I can get a test kit when the time comes. And I can get some Instant Ocean fairly easy.

As for the substrate, I really want to avoid the crushed coral if I can because of the Puffer's tendency to poke through the substrate. I'm not attached to the look of anything in particular, but I do know I want to make sure they stay healthy.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

There are all different sizes\grades of crushed coral\aragonite,if you choose something else make sure it is chemically inert as to not influence the chemistry any. There are a number of good brands out there for testing but I personally use a mix of API and Red Sea. The basic High Range PH, ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, calcium, and KH will work from API but for a more accurately measured Nitrate and phosphate I use the Red Sea as well as the Magnesium.


----------



## kr1st3n (Nov 20, 2014)

badxgillen said:


> There are all different sizes\grades of crushed coral\aragonite,if you choose something else make sure it is chemically inert as to not influence the chemistry any. There are a number of good brands out there for testing but I personally use a mix of API and Red Sea. The basic High Range PH, ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, calcium, and KH will work from API but for a more accurately measured Nitrate and phosphate I use the Red Sea as well as the Magnesium.


I'll start looking around for some puffer approved crushed coral, then.  And thank you for the suggestions on kits! I'll talk to my LFS to see what they have when the time comes.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

No problem, if you have any other questions feel free to ask.


----------

